# smiley dans mail



## snoopss (11 Décembre 2003)

Salut

comment peut-on faire pour utiliser des smileys dans mail (ou autres logiciels de messagerie)?

Peut-on se faire une petite banque comme sur ce site pour les utiliser souvent?

merci


----------



## gwena (11 Décembre 2003)

non
ce que tu peux faire c'est insérer des smileys par glisser-déposer depuis le bureau ou un autre dossier
mais le bleme c que je pense que ça peut les insérer comme fichier joint mais je ne pense pas, enfin je suis  plutot sur que ça les affichera


----------



## JediMac (11 Décembre 2003)

gwena a dit:
			
		

> non
> ce que tu peux faire c'est insérer des smileys par glisser-déposer depuis le bureau ou un autre dossier
> mais le bleme c que je pense que ça peut les insérer comme fichier joint mais je ne pense pas, enfin je suis  plutot sur que ça les affichera


Enfin si, Mail les affichera, mais ils ne seront pas animés.


----------



## Bilbo (11 Décembre 2003)

Les smileys seront en pièces jointes. Mais je déconseille vivement cette méthode. Chaque client de messagerie gère les fichiers joints à sa manière et on n'est jamais sûr du résultat chez le destinataire.

À+


----------



## saruj (27 Juin 2004)

Ha!
pourtant quand j'utilisais Eudora sous OS9, les animated Gifs étaient reconnus par tout le monde et à la bonne place. C'est depuis mail (connection mail, adress book... attirante à première vue..) que les PCistes recoivent une avalanche de pièces jointes, avec quelques passages de textes également en pièces jointes, le tout dans le désordre. Dois t-on abandonner mail ou casser tous les PCs???  

saruj


----------



## hirondelle (27 Juin 2004)

J'ai abandonné mail que j'appréciais parce qu'il affiche les messages reçus dans le dock pour mozilla, parce que je ne pouvais pas voir les gifs qui m'étaient envoyés et surtout parce que quelque soit la police que j'utilisais et sa taille, mes correspondants recevaient toujours la même chose !
 J'espèrais qu'avec Panther et la mise à jour ça changerait, mais non !
 Alors adios mail et safari pour mozilla qui est pas mal du tout !


----------

